# How many reps can you get out of 100 kg bench press???



## Rcooper

How many can you do? No help and no spotting, I did 31 yesterday I'm just wondering what the average is? O and not machine press lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Rcooper said:


> How many can you do? No help and no spotting, I did 31 yesterday I'm just wondering what the average is? O and not machine press lol


Full reps or half reps lol


----------



## Rcooper

Full and no bouncing off chest.


----------



## guvnor82

Done 19 last month probably could of squeezed another few out if I had a spotter.


----------



## Ricky12345

Around 23 If I remember correct but this was 10 weeks ago on tren ive lost 3 stone since then recon 12 if I'm lucky now lol ps would settle with 12 tbh


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I dunno I never tried it.

video or it never happened lol


----------



## GPRIM

normally hit 20 reps with pauses as a warm down. Never tried going all out till failure. My 1rm max is currently 170kg.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

0 - never even tried it.

i only ever use dumbells anyway


----------



## Rcooper

Ricky12345 said:


> Around 23 If I remember correct but this was 10 weeks ago on tren ive lost 3 stone since then recon 12 if I'm lucky now lol ps would settle with 12 tbh


My chest wishes it never today lol, I've been doing heavy low reps 12,8,6,4,2,1 for I would say 6 weeks and been getting zero soreness the following day I did this yesterday and 4 sets of 12 on 100 kg after with 1 minute rest and my chest is in bits today and I'm guessing it's gonna be sore tomorrow.


----------



## CPsteve

I don't know mine either. Can rep it for atleast 10 so something I will try. Did chest today so will prob be next week now but def going to give it a go


----------



## Flaxmans

Not enough maybe 5 or 6


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> Whats your 1RM?


210 kg.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

TommyBananas said:


>


rather curious though - i usually do something like

40kg x 20

60kg x 12

80kg x 6/7

95kg x 4

I've been creeping up from using the 40's to the 47's but i'm also on 1800 calories a day so i'm not going to be making any PB's anytime soon.


----------



## UkWardy

About 8 times, feel weaker than normal now actually :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats

Rcooper said:


> 210 kg.


That's impressive, let's see a video mate.


----------



## Rcooper

EpicSquats said:


> That's impressive, let's see a video mate.


I don't do videos I'm afraid.


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> What bodyweight also? If you're same bw as me you need to go compete :-]


17 7 currently.


----------



## 31205

Most ive ever done is 10.Did 6 other day. Hopefully when bulking I'll do more than 10


----------



## nbfootball65

25 reps.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Only like 6 or so (touch and go), weigh 78kg, hoping to get 10-12 by December.


----------



## FelonE1

8


----------



## Smitch

I did 110kg for 8 the other week, first time I'd gone that heavy in ages but my gym partner was pushing me to do it at the end of a session.

I'd guess 100kg for 12-14 reps if it was just after a warm up set when I first got in the gym, might give it a go soon.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

TommyBananas said:


> 18
> 
> You must have a pretty high 1 rep max if you can bench 100kg 31 times.


 Didn't you say your max bench was like 185kg?


----------



## EpicSquats

I can manage 40 reps, but like everyone else on here claiming a big number, I can't post a video because it's impossible for me to record myself using my phone for some totally believable reason.


----------



## andyboro

Anyone mind if i plant some seeds in here? Theres so much fertilizer floating about it'd be a shame not to!


----------



## Rcooper

EpicSquats said:


> I can manage 40 reps, but like everyone else on here claiming a big number, I can't post a video because it's impossible for me to record myself using my phone for some totally believable reason.


I'm sure if you get yourself in a more positive mind set instead of trolling and putting others down you will accomplish your goals.


----------



## Rcooper

Just got back from the gym and after lying in the sun all day I felt proper weak so didn't even attempt ago today lol, did 129 reps out of 70 kg in sets of 20 with 1 min rests and last set as many as I could, killed me lol. Same on top chest but managed 121.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

TommyBananas said:


> Nope, 160


 Woops my bad. Yeah that seems about right.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Good timing this thread. Just back from knocking out 1 set of 72 reps with 100kg 

On a serious note though,.I'm not saying you didn't do what you claim but there's no reason why you can't take a video as proof. Writing means nothing on a forum. Wear a hood or whatever to protect your identity


----------



## monkeybiker

I can only do 5:crying:


----------



## BigKid

Not a clue, I always do 100kg as my first working set on bench for 10-12 reps and it's easy, I'll give it a go Thursday


----------



## Stephen9069

TommyBananas said:


> I am really bad at high rep benching, lol. And I pause bench too.


Im the same anything over 5 and im sh1t


----------



## arcticfox

Last time i did that was for 3 only ;(

I generally finish my chest with 60kg for as many reps for 5-6 sets


----------



## Rcooper

safc49 said:


> Good timing this thread. Just back from knocking out 1 set of 72 reps with 100kg
> 
> On a serious note though,.I'm not saying you didn't do what you claim but there's no reason why you can't take a video as proof. Writing means nothing on a forum. Wear a hood or whatever to protect your identity


To me it's not about proving what I've done or you or anybody else believing me, I was just wondering where other ppl were at and how my effort compared to there's. Obviously some ppl have had ago and said what they have done and some ppl feel the need to be negative and put others down. I thought loads would of had ago at this but nowhere near as many as I thought, the most I have seen done was by a guy in emporium gym a few yrs back he did 50 something(the form police would of arrested him) but one strong mother fcker. Pretty sure he never videos it ha.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Rcooper said:


> To me it's not about proving what I've done or you or anybody else believing me, I was just wondering where other ppl were at and how my effort compared to there's. Obviously some ppl have had ago and said what they have done and some ppl feel the need to be negative and put others down. I thought loads would of had ago at this but nowhere near as many as I thought, the most I have seen done was by a guy in emporium gym a few yrs back he did 50 something(the form police would of arrested him) but one strong mother fcker. Pretty sure he never videos it ha.


For me I like to see the videos, but I can't see there being an average as there's too many variables to make an average. As i said I don't dought or even believe without proof though. Either way it means little to me, I just like to see the videos with an impressive lift


----------



## Rcooper

safc49 said:


> For me I like to see the videos, but I can't see there being an average as there's too many variables to make an average. As i said I don't dought or even believe without proof though. Either way it means little to me, I just like to see the videos with an impressive lift


Well change you mindset get your ass to the gym and make your own impressive lifts and get some vids  good luck.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Any wise words/advice OP to increase bench?


----------



## arcticfox

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Any wise words/advice OP to increase bench?


Dbol


----------



## smity220385

Stopped benching and use dumbbells now really. I think the most I've done is 15 reps bur that was working up to my 5rep max


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Rcooper said:


> Well change you mindset get your ass to the gym and make your own impressive lifts and get some vids  good luck.


I've no interest in benching 210kg. My joints would collapse lol

How you change your mindset and post proof of your faceless claims

As I have said I don't doubt you but I don't understand why you refuse to prove it :confused1:


----------



## Rcooper

arcticfox said:


> Dbol


Fcuk dbol just lie about your max it's loads easier on your kidneys lol, most people when they get near there max are mentally beat when the get under the bar(negative thoughts) my mindset is its moving and that's that(didn't work a few weeks bk on 215 though lol).


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

arcticfox said:


> Dbol


Even if I was to lose my natty status I wouldn't take Dbol, lol.


----------



## skipper1987

Did 19 once after huge shoulder Sean!!


----------



## Rcooper

safc49 said:


> I've no interest in benching 210kg. My joints would collapse lol
> 
> How you change your mindset and post proof of your faceless claims
> 
> As I have said I don't doubt you but I don't understand why you refuse to prove it :confused1:


Just presume I'm lieing  do you feel better now? Your negative pal get some help, loads of good books about and info on the net. I'm not joking it will help you no end.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Rcooper said:


> Just presume I'm lieing  do you feel better now? Your negative pal get some help, loads of good books about and info on the net. I'm not joking it will help you no end.


I ain't negative. I'm just not gulable. Why someone can't back up claims is beyond me


----------



## arcticfox

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Even if I was to lose my natty status I wouldn't take Dbol, lol.


Not another fake natty LOL, You dont use fake weights ?? 

Dbol is the bomb mate LOL


----------



## EpicSquats

Rcooper said:


> I'm sure if you get yourself in a more positive mind set instead of trolling and putting others down you will accomplish your goals.


Sorry your phone shuts down as soon as it enters the gym. Must be one of those faulty ones bro.


----------



## Rcooper

safc49 said:


> I ain't negative. I'm just not gulable. Why someone can't back up claims is beyond me


Like I say it is what it is, good luck with your training I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Rcooper

EpicSquats said:


> Sorry your phone shuts down as soon as it enters the gym. Must be one of those faulty ones bro.


It really is sh1t. How's your training going?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Rcooper said:


> Like I say it is what it is, good luck with your training I'm sure you will be fine.


Plenty of info on Google on how to use a phone camera :lol:


----------



## Rcooper

safc49 said:


> Plenty of info on Google on how to use a phone camera :lol:


I'm to busy lieing to read Google.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Rcooper said:


> I'm to busy lieing to read Google.


Ok. Enjoy


----------



## Rcooper

safc49 said:


> Ok. Enjoy


Go to bed or you will be late for school.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Rcooper said:


> Go to bed or you will be late for school.


I am. You've bored me with your bullsh1t and I have the real world to wake up to. Look forward to your videos


----------



## arcticfox

Free entertainment while im at work, Were the pop corn "CARBS"


----------



## Rcooper

safc49 said:


> I am. You've bored me with your bullsh1t and I have the real world to wake up to. Look forward to your videos


Night, and instead of searching phones search positive mind sets and mental strength technics, putting others down to make yourself feel better is a slippery slope and doesn't build your self esteem in the long run. Sorry if I've bored you I'm trying to help you,you need it. Night night.


----------



## Rcooper

arcticfox said:


> Free entertainment while im at work, Were the pop corn "CARBS"


 Haha, I've got to stop trying to help ppl especially ppl who are not willing to accept it.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

arcticfox said:


> Not another fake natty LOL, You dont use fake weights ?? Dbol is the bomb mate LOL


I'm one of the few REAL nattys on here. My first ever post/thread [when I used to troll a little] on here was stating the benefits of being natty, got a lot of abuse for it and occasionally gave a bit back. That's all in the past anyway, there's some cool brahs on here and I don't care if someone is natty or not.

To be honest, I don't know a thing about steroids, so I have no business discussing what's good or bad. Just had a couple friends do dbol and didn't have many good things to say about it, but they're not the best people to take lifting advice from I guess. I will keep it in mind if I ever decide to use a steroid one day.


----------



## arcticfox

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'm one of the few REAL nattys on here. My first ever post/thread [when I used to troll a little] on here was stating the benefits of being natty, got a lot of abuse for it and occasionally gave a bit back. That's all in the past anyway, there's some cool brahs on here and I don't care if someone is natty or not.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know a thing about steroids, so I have no business discussing what's good or bad. Just had a couple friends do dbol and didn't have many good things to say about it, but they're not the best people to take lifting advice from I guess. I will keep it in mind if I ever decide to use a steroid one day.


Being clean is sweet bro, Keep that sh*t up. Dbol is amazing if used correctly but as most, People will abuse


----------



## EpicSquats

Rcooper said:


> It really is sh1t. How's your training going?


Benching 230kg right now, for reps.


----------



## Rcooper

EpicSquats said:


> Benching 230kg right now, for reps.


Fair play you the man, anything good or positive happened in your life today?


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> You should just post a video; really.


No need to it makes no difference to my life or yours. Believe or don't believe that's your choice, I have no reason to lie it is what it is. I can bench 210 kg big deal it's not that impressive it's just a few weights moving a few inches, I close griped 200 kg about 2 was ago aswell. My apologies for being fairly strong


----------



## EpicSquats

Rcooper said:


> *No need to it makes no difference to my life or yours*. Believe or don't believe that's your choice, I have no reason to lie it is what it is. I can bench 210 kg big deal it's not that impressive it's just a few weights moving a few inches, I close griped 200 kg about 2 was ago aswell. My apologies for being fairly strong


Why did you make a thread about it then?


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> I don't care whether you do or don't, but people are asking for one and theres no reason you can't just throw 190-200 on the bar and do 1 rep for people to see? lol.


Listen you asked me my max I told you. Believe or don't your choice, people who I don't know are asking me to do something?? I best run along and do as they say lol lions don't worry about the opinions of sheep.


----------



## Rcooper

EpicSquats said:


> Why did you make a thread about it then?


I never.


----------



## Rcooper

Right I'm off to bed, remember for every 1 minute of your life your angry you missing out on 60 seconds of happiness.


----------



## Dark sim

Rcooper said:


> I never.


LOL you are OP, it is your thread.


----------



## Rcooper

Dark sim said:


> LOL you are OP, it is your thread.


The thread was started about how many reps out of 100 kg not max bench.


----------



## Dark sim

Rcooper said:


> The thread was started about how many reps out of 100 kg not max bench.


So post a vid of that, still good reps with 100.


----------



## Dark sim

TommyBananas said:


> m8 he duznt do vidyos ok?~


IF OP posts a vid, I'll post a vid trying to beat it. I've not done reps with 100 in years. Best I can remember from most recent is 140 for 20 or I might have just pulled that number from my ar$e...lol?


----------



## uhitmeudie

Full reps no bouncing off chest.... 1 lol

Im weak as fk


----------



## Omen669

Not that i'm a sheep or anything, or following the crowd, but something doesn't sit right with your statements.

Some body who claims to 1 rep max of 210kg wouldn't ask a question like this.... "How many can you do? No help and no spotting, I did 31 yesterday I'm just wondering what the average is? O and not machine press lol"

What is it with Bro's that lift and a 100kg Bench?

You need to post up a video of this OP- on a forum like this, you will NEVER live it down.


----------



## ausmaz

Just tried it, 14. If nothing else this thread has given me motivation to hit 20 by the end of my next training cycle. Cheers OP:thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Rcooper said:


> Night, and instead of searching phones search positive mind sets and mental strength technics, putting others down to make yourself feel better is a slippery slope and doesn't build your self esteem in the long run. Sorry if I've bored you I'm trying to help you,you need it. Night night.


You talk some keek. I never put you down, I simply asked for a simple video. Not sure what the big deal is. Any decent member would do it


----------



## nunrgguy

0, don't go anywhere near that heavy any more. I'll squat it for 25 if that helps? Where you trying to shift it to?


----------



## MattyHall

5


----------



## Rcooper

Omen669 said:


> Not that i'm a sheep or anything, or following the crowd, but something doesn't sit right with your statements.
> 
> Some body who claims to 1 rep max of 210kg wouldn't ask a question like this.... "How many can you do? No help and no spotting, I did 31 yesterday I'm just wondering what the average is? O and not machine press lol"
> 
> What is it with Bro's that lift and a 100kg Bench?
> 
> You need to post up a video of this OP- on a forum like this, you will NEVER live it down.


What can what can You Do?


----------



## Rcooper

ausmaz said:


> Just tried it, 14. If nothing else this thread has given me motivation to hit 20 by the end of my next training cycle. Cheers OP:thumb:


Good effort, I'm glad it has motivated you.


----------



## Omen669

Rcooper said:


> What can what can You Do?


I never go over 15-20reps for warm up sets, so about that. could I have done more, probably, but no need. But this is about you young man. Video or die.


----------



## Rcooper

Omen669 said:


> I never go over 15-20reps for warm up sets, so about that. But this is about you young man. Video or die.


Go a video of that?? Who says it's about me? A few trolls?


----------



## bigchickenlover

5.5 all half reps with a 16kg bar


----------



## Rcooper

Dark sim said:


> IF OP posts a vid, I'll post a vid trying to beat it. I've not done reps with 100 in years. Best I can remember from most recent is 140 for 20 or I might have just pulled that number from my ar$e...lol?


Video of the 140 for 20 or it never happened lol, I actually believe you and also Tommy but the rest of the trolls need to eat there vegetables and one day they will be big and strong lol


----------



## Omen669

Rcooper said:


> Go a video of that?? Who says it's about me? A few trolls?


I'm only trying to offer you some advice mate. Your bench statement is a very high one. People on these types of forum won't respect it until they see it i'm afraid.

Why would I need to take a video of me warming up with 100kg.................? That's no great feat. Saying you can bench 210kg is though


----------



## Boroboy1980

We used to have a bench in a small gym at work. We had a competition to see who could do the most full reps with 100kg. Baring in mind, non of us were serious weight lifters or on gear.

I won with a mind blowing ........ 7.

Everyone else came joint second with 0.


----------



## Rcooper

Omen669 said:


> I'm only trying to offer you some advice mate. Your bench statement is a very high one. People on these types of forum won't respect it until they see it i'm afraid.
> 
> Why would I need to take a video of me warming up with 100kg.................? That's no great feat. Saying you can bench 210kg is though


I get where your coming from but I've been going the gym on and off since I was 16,so 14 years and to this day I've never once done a video,never felt the need tbh, the only DVDs I've got of me are boxing. If ppl want to presume I'm a liar that's there business I'm sorry they feel that way buy hey I'll get over it. 31 was my first attempt and my plan was to try again last night but the warm weather done me in lol, I'm guessing next Wednesday I'll do more(but that's just a guess). Fair play to anybody who has tried this and good luck to anyone who is going to.


----------



## MRSTRONG

210 bench would be around 30-35 reps at 100kg so sounds legit , the only thing is this being the internet it means nothing to anyone else unless a video is posted and even then its just a big benching benching a light weight for reps .


----------



## Omen669

Rcooper said:


> I get where your coming from but I've been going the gym on and off since I was 16,so 14 years and to this day I've never once done a video,never felt the need tbh, the only DVDs I've got of me are boxing. If ppl want to presume I'm a liar that's there business I'm sorry they feel that way buy hey I'll get over it. 31 was my first attempt and my plan was to try again last night but the warm weather done me in lol, I'm guessing next Wednesday I'll do more(but that's just a guess). Fair play to anybody who has tried this and good luck to anyone who is going to.


I don't thing the 100kg for reps thing is the issue, or am i missing something. 31 isn't a massive amount I don't think and why would you want to do that anyway? People want you to post up you benching 210kg? That would be a decent video.


----------



## Rcooper

Omen669 said:


> I don't thing the 100kg for reps thing is the issue, or am i missing something. 31 isn't a massive amount I don't think and why would you want to do that anyway? People want you to post up you benching 210kg? That would be a decent video.


The reason I'm doing the 100 kg thing is basically to shock my body I've been doing big weight low reps(not just bench) since November and I'll be honest I'm bored with it I want to get myself fit again instead of just being a lump.


----------



## Omen669

Rcooper said:


> The reason I'm doing the 100 kg thing is basically to shock my body I've been doing big weight low reps(not just bench) since November and I'll be honest I'm bored with it I want to get myself fit again instead of just being a lump.


Try running or swimming.


----------



## Omen669

And what is it with the word "troll" on this website. Some fvcker doesn't agree with you and you get called a troll.....? Too many cvnts knocking about now.


----------



## Rcooper

Omen669 said:


> Try running or swimming.


Me and running fell out years ago and I carnt swim lol well I can do backstroke, trust me I'm all good I have a plan and come November I will be back doing what I enjoy best.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Rcooper said:


> Go a video of that?? Who says it's about me? A few trolls?


Lol if anyone can be accused of trolling it's you I'm afraid


----------



## Rcooper

safc49 said:


> Lol if anyone can be accused of trolling it's you I'm afraid


Who have I trolled? It's a wonderful day isn't it?


----------



## Bataz

Can this thread be moved elsewhere? I keep out of the other sections to avoid this type of bitching.


----------



## mrwright

I did 1 and a half a little while ago


----------



## Fortunatus

never tried I usually finish on 100 and do about 12-14 after all my sets. so I guess around 20ish I could do


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Rcooper said:


> Who have I trolled? It's a wonderful day isn't it?


I could say everyone in this thread. You claim a fine lift but refuse to back it up, on a forum like this that is known as bullsh1t


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Bataz said:


> Can this thread be moved elsewhere? I keep out of the other sections to avoid this type of bitching.


You'd be better moving forums. Too many knobs on this forum now.


----------



## Rcooper

safc49 said:


> I could say everyone in this thread. You claim a fine lift but refuse to back it up, on a forum like this that is known as bullsh1t


Topic back on point now so I'm gonna say good luck to you, I'm sorry about your negative outlook, but back on point how many can you do out of 100 kg? And off topic what is your max press?


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> See, this kind of comment makes me not believe a word coming from your keyboard, lol. You're so clueless yet can bench 210kg.. hm.


Clueless lol ok


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Rcooper said:


> Topic back on point now so I'm gonna say good luck to you, I'm sorry about your negative outlook, but back on point how many can you do out of 100 kg? And off topic what is your max press?


1, 100kg is my max press


----------



## UlsterRugby

Never tried about 8 maybe 10 at a push!

I prefer dumbells 3x8 at 45kg my best as of last week. Chest tonight hopefully 50kg 4x6


----------



## Rcooper

UlsterRugby said:


> Never tried about 8 maybe 10 at a push!
> 
> I prefer dumbells 3x8 at 45kg my best as of last week. Chest tonight hopefully 50kg 4x6


No hopefully about it you WILL do it!! Haha


----------



## 9inchesofheaven

Some impressive stats here. I can only do 12, yet my pecs are saturated in thick slabs of muscle. Those of you doing 20+ full reps must have DD bras to hold those bad boys in...


----------



## freddee

Rcooper said:


> Fcuk dbol just lie about your max it's loads easier on your kidneys lol, most people when they get near there max are mentally beat when the get under the bar(negative thoughts) my mindset is its moving and that's that(didn't work a few weeks bk on 215 though lol).


Am I right in saying you have gone in and trained chest 2 days running? and yesterday you smashed your chest?? personally I am too old to look to benching big numbers, I don't actually flat bench anymore, my joints are creaking as it is, I train chest alright, but when Dorian yates was asked what his 1rep max was he said he never did one rep, so he didn't know.

It depends on what your goals are, if you are looking to power it is important, but if it is bodybuilding and getting on stage it really isn't important and probably taking your eye off your long term goals, but if you have done 100kg for 31 good form that is impressive t any size, but it does involve genetics...


----------



## stephaniex

None  but I can bench 40kg for 5:clap:


----------



## Rcooper

freddee said:


> Am I right in saying you have gone in and trained chest 2 days running? and yesterday you smashed your chest?? personally I am too old to look to benching big numbers, I don't actually flat bench anymore, my joints are creaking as it is, I train chest alright, but when Dorian yates was asked what his 1rep max was he said he never did one rep, so he didn't know.
> 
> It depends on what your goals are, if you are looking to power it is important, but if it is bodybuilding and getting on stage it really isn't important and probably taking your eye off your long term goals, but if you have done 100kg for 31 good form that is impressive t any size, but it does involve genetics...


No mate trained chest last night and last Monday so a week gap, I have goals and they do not involve power lifting that's why I'm dropping down to loads of reps instead of ego lifting.


----------



## stephaniex

TommyBananas said:


> Video of you benching with spoon pls.


Haha do you have a spoon fetish? I wouldnt be able to breath with a spoon if my mouth. Dont take videos of my workouts but may start doing this, I'll keep you posted


----------



## stephaniex

TommyBananas said:


> Come on, you're not OP. Take a damn video fvckface.


Fvckface? PFF rim licker :tongue: I will take some videos, only if you ask nicely.


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> Come on, you're not OP. Take a damn video fvckface.


Tommy I'm stronger than you deal with it son lol, and I don't even take lifting serious like you haha I feel bad and I'm clueless(in you opinion)


----------



## Big ape

Is there a video in this thread of u doing it?


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> Lol, you're also a lot heavier than me and I actually have videos of me lifting  - if I was worried about everyone on earth that was stronger than me I'd give up lifting, lol.


I'm sorry for being heavier than you, but your on more juice and have been for longer right? Level playing field


----------



## Big ape

TommyBananas said:


> No he "doesn't take videos" and "won't do it"


Lol knew it... typical UK-M creates a ego/alpha related thread yet no video


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> No he "doesn't take videos" and "won't do it"


I make bets though


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> Sure, if that helps you sleep at night, Rcooper.


Not at all your attacking me calling me a liar I'm just telling you how it is.


----------



## stephaniex

Rcooper said:


> Tommy I'm stronger than you deal with it son lol, and I don't even take lifting serious like you haha I feel bad and I'm clueless(in you opinion)


He's not your son, @banzi is his dad!


----------



## stephaniex

TommyBananas said:


> Lol, you're also a lot heavier than me and I actually have videos of me lifting  - if I was worried about everyone on earth that was stronger than me I'd give up lifting, lol.


You best give up then Tommy, I'm pretty hench tbh

not srs :tongue:


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> As I said previously I don't care if you do or do not bench 210kg. But it is rather strange that someone would come on a forum, make a thread like this and when people ask him for a video, won't take one.
> 
> Why would you *not* want to take one? 210kg bench is record holding in a few weight classes (not yours, but if you got a bit stronger and dropped some weight) it would be.


My aim is to drop weight and be boxing I'm not interested in power lifting to that level but I'm not knocking those that are.


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


>


Lol, I'd make you my bitch(but your not my type haha).


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> So? You still won't give a reason as to why you won't record a video of yourself, you don't have to kill yourself, even a video of you doing 180kg would be nice. Thats 85% of your 1RM, so a training weight, should be zero issue.


Ive give my reasons it's very simple I have never in 14 years of lifting weights done a video so why start now? It does not bother me one bit if you believe me or not.like I said I make bets though.... Still awaits response


----------



## 3752

no more insults guys......


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> Why start now? Because its not a big deal to get a video for a forum to show off your impressive lift.. lol.
> 
> What are you talking about you take bets?


Lets have one?? I bet you I'm stronger than you simples really, a small wager we meet up the winner takes home the bacon we shake hands and go our separate ways, interested??? Easy money for you seeing as I'm a bull ****ter and don't lift


----------



## stephaniex

Rcooper said:


> Lol, I'd make you my bitch(but your not my type haha).


You bitch, my name has a x on the end and you didn't include that on your pic yet can write his name perfectly! Pff I am disowning you as my bro

P.S this is meant for @TommyBananas


----------



## Rcooper

Pscarb said:


> no more insults guys......


No insults on my behalf it's not my scene or the reason I joined up.


----------



## 3752

Rcooper said:


> No insults on my behalf it's not my scene or the reason I joined up.


its a general observation and applies to all for existing and future posts, this is the only warning so any more and there will be bans......


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> eh? You want to meet up but won't post a video.
> 
> Sorry mate, in the 3 years I've lifted I've never met up with anyone, why start now?


Haha just as I thought all mouth no trousers. It's on if you want it, no video needed just actions speaking louder than your many words.


----------



## 3752

TommyBananas said:


> Do the insults count if I take selfies and write the insults on paper?


yes of course they do


----------



## stephaniex

TommyBananas said:


> you ain't my sista anymore anyway. i need evidence of spoon and paper.


Just plain paper and a spoon? This can be arranged


----------



## Verno

Rcooper said:


> Haha just as I thought all mouth no trousers. It's on if you want it, no video needed just actions speaking louder than your many words.


Ffs fella you ain't getting out of this one, just post a vid!


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> So of all people you're calling me the one all mouth no trousers, but want me to travel across the UK when you could just post a video.
> 
> I'm shocked mate, seriously, lol. You have to be a troll. There is no other explanation.


Birmingham to Lincoln is nothing to me if I'm gonna earn money, so for the record I've offered you a bench pressing comp me vs you after you have been insulting me and you have bottled it. No more need to be said I offered you refused


----------



## banzi

stephaniex said:


> He's not your son, @banzi is his dad!


If I was his dad he would be much stronger.


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> So post a video of you benching 210kg, with evidence (some paper saying UK-m rcooper) or something, and then if yoou can do it ill paypal you a tenner, izi life.


Haha a tenner, right I'm off to the gym to not make videos but train.


----------



## stephaniex

Rcooper said:


> Haha just as I thought all mouth no trousers. It's on if you want it, no video needed just actions speaking louder than your many words.





Rcooper said:


> Birmingham to Lincoln is nothing to me if I'm gonna earn money, so for the record I've offered you a bench pressing comp me vs you after you have been insulting me and you have bottled it. No more need to be said I offered you refused


You are clearly stronger than him lol, all he is saying is just post a video of you doing it then that will be that. You've just said all mouth no trousers yet you're the one saying you wont post a video because you have never done it before. Just post a video of you doing it, no one will stalk you and a 1RM of over 200kg is impressive, think alot of people would like to see it


----------



## UlsterRugby

9inchesofheaven said:


> Some impressive stats here. I can only do 12, yet my pecs are saturated in thick slabs of muscle. Those of you doing 20+ full reps must have DD bras to hold those bad boys in...


I've got no chest, it's 44 inches with little chest development and the 50kg db's aren't that big of a deal to me.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Well all of this talk of benching gave me the reason to try this 100kg rep thing form a nattys perspective. I normally do a 12 rep warm up with 100 so I went for it......I managed 78reps on my first set and 72 on my second set. Thought Fk it on my 3rd set. It gave a good pump though..... 

PS I left my phone in the car so no Vid :whistling: My bad.


----------



## stephaniex

TommyBananas said:


> Naw, you gotta write tommybananas on it bubz


There ya go! See I don't put mean things like you


----------



## UlsterRugby

Tommy just called you out backed it up with money and your not funa follow through? R cooper your full of shizz another keyboard cowboy


----------



## stephaniex

TommyBananas said:


> hahahahah


:laugh:


----------



## Omen669

stephaniex said:


> None  but I can bench 40kg for 5:clap:


Man up girl!


----------



## stephaniex

TommyBananas said:


> I am impressed that you actually did it. :thumbup1:


Why wouldn't I - unlike some I actually post pictures of myself on here:whistling:


----------



## stephaniex

Omen669 said:


> Man up girl!


Lol why do I need to man up? Squat is my favourite exercise and I can lift the most on that.. Going to try for 80kg over the two weeks I'm off of clen


----------



## Heavyassweights

20 @ 110

Bounce,twist,contort I don't give a fcuk


----------



## Omen669

stephaniex said:


> Lol why do I need to man up? Squat is my favourite exercise and I can lift the most on that.. Going to try for 80kg over the two weeks I'm off of clen


I'm just joking. it's good lifting


----------



## garethd93

TommyBananas said:


> I can do both!


Haha the excitement on your face when you sit up after that PB


----------



## Rcooper

UlsterRugby said:


> Tommy just called you out backed it up with money and your not funa follow through? R cooper your full of shizz another keyboard cowboy


Called out? Backed it up? What with a tenner haha, I offered to meet up have a serious bet take his money and shake his hand afterwards. Some people


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> I can do both!


Belt wrist straps elbow supports and god knows why knee supports!! Impressive


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> Yeah mate, 'cos wrist wraps, elbow sleeves and a belt are the reason I can bench double my bodyweight :-}
> 
> I guess it's better than the made up benching you've done.


Guess so.


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> Yeah mate, 'cos wrist wraps, elbow sleeves and a belt are the reason I can bench double my bodyweight :-}
> 
> I guess it's better than the made up benching you've done.


No jokes why the knee supports??


----------



## Rcooper

TommyBananas said:


> 'Cos I squatted before I benched.


O ok well good luck with all the power lifting Tommy I'm sure you will reach your goals. My goals lie elsewhere and I'm not sure I'll reach mine ha


----------



## armor king

I'm not bragging but I can do 6'789 reps. I'm pretty strong though


----------



## stephaniex

Omen669 said:


> I'm just joking. it's good lifting


 :clap:


----------



## UlsterRugby

Rcooper said:


> O ok well good luck with all the power lifting Tommy I'm sure you will reach your goals. My goals lie elsewhere and I'm not sure I'll reach mine ha


Are you trolling? I can't make out if your an idiot who thinks it's more plausible to drives miles to bench in person than just to put a video to validate your claims. Your obviously full of rubbish if you won't back it up. Tommy spouts but at least backs it up


----------



## Rcooper

UlsterRugby said:


> Are you trolling? I can't make out if your an idiot who thinks it's more plausible to drives miles to bench in person than just to put a video to validate your claims. Your obviously full of rubbish if you won't back it up. Tommy spouts but at least backs it up


Me and you will never be on the same page our minds work in different ways. I'm not filling in the blanks work it out, good luck


----------



## Omen669

stephaniex said:


> :clap:


You have a lovely selection of spoons also.... fftopic:


----------



## stephaniex

Omen669 said:


> You have a lovely selection of spoons also.... fftopic:


You secretly have a spoon fetish, I just know! P.S my forks are even better, everyone loves a good fork


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

stephaniex said:


> You secretly have a spoon fetish, I just know! P.S my forks are even better, everyone loves a good fork


Careful you don't want to upset bae


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I like a good spoon!

Forks are even better IMO


----------



## EpicSquats

Rcooper said:


> Tommy I'm stronger than you deal with it son lol, and I don't even take lifting serious like you haha I feel bad and I'm clueless(in you opinion)


Benches 210, doesn't take lifting serious.


----------



## GPRIM

Hit 19 reps at 100kg yesterday. Almost 20 but just failed to lock out when I tried to rush it. No vid... sorry.

My max is only 160kg... no vid of that either... sorry.

I do have a vid of doing 150kg for 3 reps though. But not as impressive as a 210kg bench as claimed already....


----------



## EpicSquats

armor king said:


> I'm not bragging but I can do 6'789 reps. I'm pretty strong though


I choose to believe this, but only because you look like a serial killer in your avi and I don't want you to track me down and chop me up in a cellar somewhere.


----------



## Rcooper

EpicSquats said:


> Benches 210, doesn't take lifting serious.


Sh1t ain't it, when I say seriously I mean it's not my aim to be a power lifter my guess would be I train 100 harder than you and that you would struggle getting 1 out of 100 kg. that's life your a weak troll I'm a strong ass positive mother fcuker


----------



## Stephen9069

Rcooper said:


> Belt wrist straps elbow supports and god knows why knee supports!! Impressive


Im the same with the exception of knee sleeves


----------



## EpicSquats

Rcooper said:


> Sh1t ain't it, when I say seriously I mean it's not my aim to be a power lifter my guess would be I train 100 harder than you and that you would struggle getting 1 out of 100 kg. that's life your a weak troll I'm a strong ass positive mother fcuker


If you say so, without a video it's just words on a screen bro.


----------



## Rcooper

EpicSquats said:


> If you say so, without a video it's just words on a screen bro.


We are both just playing the cards life dealt us my friend, I'm off to do a bit of technical sparring later what you up To? Sitting on here fishing I expect,have fun.


----------



## vlb

stephaniex said:


> Fvckface? PFF rim licker :tongue: I will take some videos, only if you ask nicely.


srsly @TommyBananas the girls said she would post videos if you asked nicely AND YOU HAVENT ASKED NICELY FFS.

you clearly missed this post.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Rcooper said:


> Sh1t ain't it, when I say seriously I mean it's not my aim to be a power lifter my guess would be I train 100 harder than you and that you would struggle getting 1 out of 100 kg. that's life your a weak troll I'm a strong ass positive mother fcuker


Correction.....You SAY your a strong ass positive MF. This is all.....Nothing but words.

Anyone who has posted a vid showing their lifts is stronger than you as they have proven it, including @stephaniex who only lifted a spoon however proof is proof. So she is proven to be stronger than you 

Apologies to you Stephaniex for using you as an example. Good lift though


----------



## Rcooper

> Correction.....You SAY your a strong ass positive MF. This is all.....Nothing but words.
> 
> Anyone who has posted a vid showing their lifts is stronger than you as they have proven it, including @stephaniex who only lifted a spoon however proof is proof. So she is proven to be stronger than you
> 
> Apologies to you Stephaniex for using you as an example. Good lift though


The topic was absolutely nothing to do with my max lift, I got asked what it was and I give an answer. At no point did I say I had a vid would make a vid or anything. I just answered a question honestly and it seems to of upset a few ppl. So right your theory of someone being stronger is nonsense because in REALITY they are not stronger than me are they and if they was I'd say far play and even though they are not I still say fair play.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I don't even think you managed one @ 100kg so your point is what exactly?


----------



## Rcooper

> I don't even think you managed one @ 100kg so your point is what exactly?


Eh?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Rcooper said:


> Eh?


Exactly

you SAY you got 30 something reps out. What a total load of hearsay why post such statements if your not willing to back them up? Oh yeah because its all in your head. you can not physically do what you claim.


----------



## Rcooper

> Exactly
> 
> you SAY you got 30 something reps out. What a total load of hearsay why post such statements if your not willing to back them up? Oh yeah because its all in your head. you can not physically do what you claim.


31 steve and hopefully more next Monday/Tuesday, I posted the truth nothing more nothing less, I'm certain I have covered all bases and answered your questions but I have to shoot got my second session of the day soon and I need a nice cold shower to freshen me up. Good luck keep trying do your best


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Rcooper said:


> Full and no bouncing off chest.


One mans full rep is another mans half rep!


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Rcooper said:


> 31 steve and hopefully more next Monday/Tuesday, I posted the truth nothing more nothing less, I'm certain I have covered all bases and answered your questions but I have to shoot got my second session of the day soon and I need a nice cold shower to freshen me up. Good luck keep trying do your best


TBH I think 31 is pretty poor so I hope you get more next time tooo :thumbup1:


----------



## karbonk

10 if powerlifting style (no spot) but only 4 -5 body building style, straight up and straight down, no ramp.


----------



## Plate

TommyBananas said:


> I can do both!


Can't believe you wear all that gear to train in you're house, ad just av a pair of grundads on and that would be it..


----------



## stephaniex

vlb said:


> srsly @TommyBananas the girls said she would post videos if you asked nicely AND YOU HAVENT ASKED NICELY FFS.
> 
> you clearly missed this post.


And to think tonight I trained chest, too late


----------



## stephaniex

> Correction.....You SAY your a strong ass positive MF. This is all.....Nothing but words.
> 
> Anyone who has posted a vid showing their lifts is stronger than you as they have proven it, including @stephaniex who only lifted a spoon however proof is proof. So she is proven to be stronger than you
> 
> Apologies to you Stephaniex for using you as an example. Good lift though


Haha it's ok, use me anytime, I'm used to it :crying:


----------



## Omen669

stephaniex said:


> You secretly have a spoon fetish, I just know! P.S my forks are even better, *everyone loves a good* *fork*


ha ha So many come backs spring to mind for that one, but i'm a gentleman 

Well, it wasn't the spoons I was actually commenting on :wink:


----------



## Rcooper

> TBH I think 31 is pretty poor so I hope you get more next time tooo :thumbup1:


Well I think your being a little harsh on me by saying poor but I'm sure I can do better, thank you for your comments anyway,and on that note I'm off in the shower I'm off out for a lovely meal and a few mocktails with some good company  stay positive it's very good for your health.


----------



## vlb

stephaniex said:


> And to think tonight I trained chest, too late


Tease


----------



## bail

I can do 140kg for 20

So I reckon 30+


----------



## bail

bail said:


> I can do 140kg for 20
> 
> So I reckon 30+


Oh and I'll post vid if need proof


----------



## zyphy

bail said:


> Oh and I'll post vid if need proof


I'm interested in a vid of 140 x 20

Anyone remember what happened to the guy who claimed he could ohp 120 for sets of 10 or something like that lol


----------



## Plate

I warm up with 100kg so usually around 50 or summet for privacy reasons tho I cant have video footage.. I once short changed a guy when he bought 2 **** off me, too risky guys but I hope I motivated you all!


----------



## Omen669

10 pages later and still no proof


----------



## superpube

I reckon i could manage one, negative. Would need ambulance after.


----------



## bail

zyphy said:


> I'm interested in a vid of 140 x 20
> 
> Anyone remember what happened to the guy who claimed he could ohp 120 for sets of 10 or something like that lol


I do have a vid on here of that mate

Fvck knows where lol

I'll have a little search


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

bail said:


> Oh and I'll post vid if need proof


Do it, regardless of whatever bodyweight thats impressive.


----------



## Rcooper

bail said:


> I can do 140kg for 20
> 
> So I reckon 30+


140 kg for 20 now that is impressive! Good stuff


----------



## Freeby0

10 -13/14 hard to say not tried although reached these numbers before.. Will get 130 for one just started heavy tren dose so hoping the turn that 1rm into easy reps.


----------



## littlesimon

100kg x21 reps is my best


----------



## sneeky_dave

> Oh and I'll post vid if need proof


I'm sure it's been posted previously?

If not you someone did very similar


----------



## bail

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm sure it's been posted previously? If not you someone did very similar


I done a video of 140kg for 20

no idea where it is though lol no prob chest/delts is either tomorrow or wed will make one then


----------



## The-Real-Deal

> I done a video of 140kg for 20
> 
> no idea where it is though lol no prob chest/delts is either tomorrow or wed will make one then


Just 20.....Light weight...


----------



## bail

Natty Steve'o said:


> Just 20.....Light weight...


how many you doing buddy??


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Dunno mate never tried it LOL


----------



## MattGriff

I've done it for 20 multiple times, never bothered with more.

I've done 140 for 16 iirc and 160 x 10

I such ass at reps however and die out way quicker than I should, but i am a one rep max lifter so not overly surprising.


----------



## sneeky_dave

> I've done it for 20 multiple times, never bothered with more.
> 
> I've done 140 for 16 iirc and 160 x 10
> 
> I such ass at reps however and die out way quicker than I should, but i am a one rep max lifter so not overly surprising.


What's your 1 rep out of interest?


----------



## GaryMatt

12-15


----------



## MattGriff

> What's your 1 rep out of interest?


In competition raw it is 210 which was at the GPC Midland Qualifier in March 2015


----------



## Arnold999

I remember when I was natural I did 30 reps with that weight and my max bench was 160 kg


----------

